

A Lesson From The World's Richest People - jkuria
http://www.inc.com/articles/201107/a-lesson-from-the-worlds-richest-people-switzerland.html

======
sixtofour
The article recommends that businesses be "neutral" with respect to suppliers
(don't depend on one), employees (don't depend on a star) and customers (don't
depend on one). Spread your business among multiple suppliers, cultivate a
pool of people that you can hire if someone leaves, don't allow a single
customer to represent more than 15% of revenue.

To that I would add, as an individual, don't depend on a single employer.
Ideally be in business for yourself and structure as above. Otherwise, if
you're an employee, have at least one more source of income that will pay a
good portion of your expenses. Do the odd freelance/consulting job. Be able to
walk away from any source of income without immediate disaster.

